# Cannabalism, Chunck Missing From Back



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey just woke up this morning to see that my second smallest cariba had a chunck torn off his back. The injury looks as if it happened a few days ago and is not pink as if it was fresh. I think it happened while I was spending my last couple of days in cottage country. I put him into a breeder net as my hospital tank is not setup yet, Iam currently treating with MELAFIX and turned the temp up to prevent fungal growth. When I found him he was swimming normal and eats noramlly, so it doesnt look like hes in any severe pain. I'll keep you guys updated in the next couple of days and towards the end of this month when I think the wound will heal up. Heres some quick pics of him:


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow... should heal up though


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I've seen some red bellies with so much taken off you'd be puzzled thinking how the hell the animal is still alive.

that's not that bad. It always hard to see...









but he'll be fine and based on what you're doing he'll heal up nicely and lead a happy life!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

He should heal sooner than you may think...


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

hi ... look here http://www.piranhas-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5332


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

NARKOTIK said:


> hi ... look here http://www.piranhas-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5332


My god thats incredibal!!!

Sylar you gotta do a timeline like this guy did


----------

